# Fischereiprüfung



## Pizza-Service (12. April 2009)

hallo zusammen

ich habe meine prüfung mitte der 80ziger gemacht
glaub ich..
habe knapp 10 jahre im verein geangelt und bin ausgetreten
und nach vielen umzügen sind meine unterlagen 
wie vom erdboden verschluckt..
muss ich jetzt eine neue prüfung machen oder kann
ich das von meinem alten verein anfordern???

gruß Pizza


----------



## crazyFish (12. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe kannst du dir, bei der Gemeinde wo du die Prüfung abgelegt hast, eine Kopie deines Prüfungszeugnisses anfordern. Damit kannst du dann deinen Schein am Wohnort organisieren.

Ruf doch einfach mal dort an, kost ja fast nichts...


----------



## Pizza-Service (12. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

dank dir

das werd ich mal machen
mal sehen was bei rauskommt

gruß Dirk


----------

